# Reaming abs fitting



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey All 
Replaced a vanity to-day for a customer and to tie the drain back in I had to ream out the old 1 1/2 abs y (after cutting the old trap out) to accept the male end of a 45. I used a 1 3/4 hole saw to ream out the old fitting ,1 7/8 probably would have been better. Is there a better way or tool to clean out whats left of old abs fittings after they are cut out and there is no way to replace them short of opening up the wall. Not sure if I explained this well enough so let me know if I didn't. Thanks Murray


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2009)

Go to Wheeler Rex website look for " pipe hog" pricey but a well made save your azz tool. I have 1/2" - 4" it works very well.

wookie


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm no plumber but in situations where busting up the concrete and replacing the entire fitting was not an option my father showed me a little trick. Cut the old pipe off flush to the fitting, cut a slot or two in the remaining stub, instert a slotted screwdriver inside the space and tap it, it will breakout cleanly in pieces. Probably a lot slower then drilling it out, but if you are in a pinch it does work.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Why re-use the 45? I always cut everything out and start fresh. Problem solved.:thumbsup:


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2009)

In my world of repair/remodeling conditions are not always perfect, There is always a way to get it done. I always do it the right way, fortunately having a specialty tool sometimes makes it the easiest way.

Maybe that abs 45 is in spot that is difficult to replace makes sense to just ream it out and go.

I goof on occasion:whistling if I screw up a fitting and don't have another, instead of running to parts house just ream and renew it. This occasionally happens with larger sizes.

wookie


----------



## Old Truck (Apr 19, 2010)

*bust it out*

Thought about trying that Inner10 , I'll try it on an old piece already cut out. Not sure what I would get into by cutting the drain out enough to put new fittings back in. It looks like this vanity was put in as an after thought. Thanks


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It is not idea in every situation and it requires a bit of room to work. Naturally you risk destroying the fitting and getting yourself into a sticky situation. I have done it once and watched my father do it half a dozen times as a youngster (servicing commercial laundry equipment).


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2009)

This thread has jinxed me. Today pedestal lav 11/2" mip abs fitting has a stress crack in the threads. santee in wall is not supported properly, if I tried to cut and chip out it would be a real pain.cut fitting flush with shoulder of santee, grab pipe hog and 30 seconds I'm done:thumbsup:

wookie


----------



## jpplumbing (Jun 9, 2006)

i use golden reamers. Very pricey but well worth it


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I picked up a fairly cheap set of the reamers a while back from my plumbing supplier. They are made by jones stephens co. , like I said they are kinda cheap, but I hardly ever use them, being I'm not a plumber. In a pinch they do the trick though. 




Dave


----------

